# Nitrous by Syntrax



## Charger (Mar 13, 2004)

Nitrous by Syntrax

Anybody tried this?? 

Heres the add
NITROUS???:  Arginine AKG is in for a fight???

Supercharged Muscle Injection!

Tired of swallowing handfuls of horsepills containing citrulline and arginine-based ???NO2??? products?  Tired of paying inflated prices for a product that is not the best on the market?  Introducing NitrousTM, a custom engineered product that overcomes the downfalls of every other ???NO2??? product on the market.

Because of the neutral taste, NitrousTM is sold as a powder and can be easily and unnoticeably mixed with water, juice or other favorite beverages.  Not only is NitrousTM perfectly bioavailable with its IonisTM delivery system, but the combination of arginine and malic acid (malate) creates a one-two punch that gives its user unbeatable insulin secretion, muscle pumps, vascularity, energy production and recovery.

The Arginine makes sense, but why the AKG?

The positive effects of L-Arginine on Nitric Oxide production are well established,  but there are no published studies regarding Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate and Nitric Oxide production.  There seems to be no synergistic or physiological explanation as to why Arginine AKG would be any more effective than L-Arginine in boosting Nitric Oxide levels.  Some industry experts are even of the opinion that one of the chief metabolites of AAKG (L-Glutamine) actually works to inhibit Nitric Oxide synthesis.

Why Nitrous?

-	1/3 the cost of competitors products.
-	Pumps ??? Vascularity ??? Energy - Recovery
-	Better than Citrulline Malate.
-	Mixes well with any beverage.
-	Powder Form ??? 300 grams ??? 5 grams per serving ??? 30 day supply (at max dose).
-	Better Than Arginine AKG.


I'm giving it a go and wondered if anyone else was?? It seems to have an definite effect on endurance. I am also stacking it with swole2 for now and getting great pumps!
I started a week ago and have added 2 pounds but to be honest, my weight will go up and down a couple pounds.


----------



## Charger (Mar 14, 2004)

Guess I'll join in on another thread


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 15, 2004)

I started taking it about a week ago.  I like it so far.  I feel stronger and I have more energy.  

The label says to take it on an empty stomach.  I add it to my post workout shake that contains protein, creatine, and flax.  

I have added more weight in the last couple of weeks (five pounds) and my pants have not gotten tighter.  All of my lifts are slowly going up.  I contribute it to the increase in my food intake, the change in my workout routine, and the addition of Nitrous to my diet.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 15, 2004)

Today is my first day hon


----------



## gopro (Mar 16, 2004)

Used it last night and had a great workout. Very tight pump. However, that is only one day and it may have had nothing to do with Nitrous. Time will tell.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 16, 2004)

I have a container and I'll be starting it next week.  (I made a diet change this week and I just prefer to switch one thing at a time.)

I'll let people know how it goes.


----------



## Charger (Mar 16, 2004)

I are Baboon, I do the same thing. I used syntrax Nector and added swole2 + nitrous. A bit sweet but not bad.
I know it says to take on empty stomach, so I also mix it in grape juice in the afternoon after work. 

Gopro, feeling more energy?? 
I am definitly feeling more energy, and it's clean. Not the jitters you would get from ephedra. I just have more energy.

Good supp so far. It's nice to get noticeable results.


----------



## gopro (Mar 16, 2004)

Had another great workout on Nitrous this evening. Strong, energy, pumped! Not convinced yet, but so far so good.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 18, 2004)

I feel tighter, harder and more pumped using it. Not quite the same feeling as while on PH's, but close.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 19, 2004)

I had an awesome, and I mean AWESOME back/bicep workout this morning.  Damn.  Two great workouts in a row now (shoulders yesterday).  Nitrous is the only variable that has changed recently, so I've got think Nitrous gets some of that credit.


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2004)

While training back last night the veins in my forearms looked twice as thick as normal. Now, normally I have very veiny forearms, especially being this lean, but last night was ridiculous. So far so good for Nitrous, but I need to see this for a few more workouts before totally giving the thumbs up!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 19, 2004)

anyone have a sense of how long 1 container will last them?

i start mine monday


----------



## kvyd (Mar 20, 2004)

Gopro keep it posted plz.

thanx


----------



## firestorm (Mar 20, 2004)

OK what am I doing wrong???  Oh I know,, I"M A FAT FUQ!!!  I'm not seeing the same results as GOPRO!  Then Agian he is lean as hell.  I've been taking it for almost a week but I must be totally honest... I haven't been taking 2 doses a day religously as prescribed.  so at this time,,until I do it right, I'm not going to comment either way about the product other then to say,, if you want to see the results,, I believe you can't miss the 2nd dose.  I'd also go as far to say regarding of how many doses you take, your NOT going to see the vascularity that GOPRO is seeing Unless you have a low bodyfat.  If your carrying over 15% Bodyfat, I doubt your going to see those types of results no matter what product you use.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 20, 2004)

Would anyone recommend stacking nitrous with swole v2.  Im thinking about stacking those two together.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 20, 2004)

For what it' worth Once...I am.  Swole is "primarily" a cell volumizer and Nitrous should compliment Swole very nicely.  A good stack if you ask me.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Would anyone recommend stacking nitrous with swole v2.  Im thinking about stacking those two together.



I am currently stacking the two and am thrilled with the results.    I am going on week three of using Nitrous now.   My workouts have been fantastic lately.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 22, 2004)

just starting it today.  i'll also stack with the swole v2

does everyone take both twice a day even on your non training days?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> just starting it today.  i'll also stack with the swole v2
> 
> does everyone take both twice a day even on your non training days?



I do.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> just starting it today.  i'll also stack with the swole v2
> 
> does everyone take both twice a day even on your non training days?




My pt does


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Would anyone recommend stacking nitrous with swole v2.  Im thinking about stacking those two together.



Many people are doing this and having EXCELLANT results.

Good luck.


----------



## gopro (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OK what am I doing wrong???  Oh I know,, I"M A FAT FUQ!!!  I'm not seeing the same results as GOPRO!  Then Agian he is lean as hell.  I've been taking it for almost a week but I must be totally honest... I haven't been taking 2 doses a day religously as prescribed.  so at this time,,until I do it right, I'm not going to comment either way about the product other then to say,, if you want to see the results,, I believe you can't miss the 2nd dose.  I'd also go as far to say regarding of how many doses you take, your NOT going to see the vascularity that GOPRO is seeing Unless you have a low bodyfat.  If your carrying over 15% Bodyfat, I doubt your going to see those types of results no matter what product you use.



You are not a fat fu%k you crazy maniac! Tons of people on this board look up to your physique so stop with the sillyness! And besides, the main thing you need to be looking for is the perceived pump and the stamina throughout the workout, which will not be affected by extra bodyfat. My low bodyfat is actually a hinderance to my pumpability!!

I should also point out that I AM NOT using Nitrous everyday...only training days...1 scoop before with BCAAs, glutamine, and a small amount of creatine AND 1 scoop after with the same mix.

All 4 days I trained last week I felt the effects of Nitrous, but I will give it one more week before I give my final opinion.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I am currently stacking the two and am thrilled with the results.    I am going on week three of using Nitrous now.   My workouts have been fantastic lately.



Do you mix these or take them seperately?


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You are not a fat fu%k you crazy maniac! Tons of people on this board look up to your physique so stop with the sillyness!
> 
> Gopro.. we talked about this before my bestest friend on the internet... Calling myself names motivates me.  Negative feedback from others is like GOLD to me.  I wish people would say Damn fire look pretty good but when are you going to cut some B/F??   Man that is motivation you can't get from any bottle or drug at least where I'm concerned.
> ...


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 22, 2004)

hey fire...you're doing ok but if ya'd just drop some fat....


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

You think so NG?  Well that is great to hear you say.  I appreciate your honesty and I will use your words as encouragement.   hahahahahaha
Your funny!!!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 22, 2004)

no really - get going.   

some people (i won't spread rumors by naming names) have even wondered if you're ABLE to drop your bodyfat lower than it is today.

i told them i thought you could...but you should probably prove the point.  

still


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

Well actually I already have got going.  I've been dieting down and hitting the stationary bike.  So tell the nay sayers time will tell.


----------



## gopro (Mar 22, 2004)

Fire, if you and I were training partners I'd have so much fun "motivating you!"

"C'mon you fat fu%k, gimme another 3 reps!"
"Let's go blubber boy, push harder!"
"You gonna stay that fat forever?"

And it would all be outta brotherly love


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Fire, if you and I were training partners I'd have so much fun "motivating you!"
> 
> "C'mon you fat fu%k, gimme another 3 reps!"
> ...


blubber boy....hmmmmm, as i recall from my childhood, i was called that alot, and Fire, trust me, you dont look like i did, so wake up and smell the protein friend, you're in awesome shape buddy!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Fire, if you and I were training partners I'd have so much fun "motivating you!"
> 
> "C'mon you fat fu%k, gimme another 3 reps!"
> ...




hahaha  and you probably are saying that right now as a joke but you have no Idea how that is what I would expect from you.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Tank!! how are you buddy!! hope all is well with you!!
My friend we were talking about how I use those types of insults as motivation.   I refer to myself that way to motivate myself when trying to loose weight.  I won't even tell you what I'll call myself before attempting a new poundage on an excercise prior to touching the bar!!!! hahahaha


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 25, 2004)

i'm really liking this stack - a LOT.  

i feel good even though i'm dieting and i'm getting stronger.  also, i feel "tighter" especially in the gym even though i'm not lean enough (yet) to actually BE tight.  

i feel different when i take it - and i'm having better workouts.  it's only been 4 days that i've been taking both but so far...i'm very encouraged.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Do you mix these or take them seperately?



Sorry I didn't reply sooner.  I just saw this.

Anyway, I take the together.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 25, 2004)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 26, 2004)

Today was the 3rd day i taken Nitrous, i was skeptical at first, but i was amazed at the fullness and the pump and the veins popping out everywhere, Syntrax does it again, great job guys.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 31, 2004)

I've just started doing some training on my road bike, so it'll be interesting to see if Nitrous has any effect on that.  

I am liking Nitrous.  I'm through half a container and I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 31, 2004)

I start my Swole/Nitrous stack next week and am really excited about it after hearing ya'lls results


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> I start my Swole/Nitrous stack next week and am really excited about it after hearing ya'lls results



Very good!  Keep us posted on what you think.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 31, 2004)

Will do


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 5, 2004)

Today I'm going to start Swole and Nitrous starting today. I'll post it in my W/O journal...


----------



## tomas101 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm really liking this stack - a LOT.
> 
> i feel good even though i'm dieting and i'm getting stronger.  also, i feel "tighter" especially in the gym even though i'm not lean enough (yet) to actually BE tight.



ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2004)

excuse me?  wtf are you so rude?  your comment in mousie's thread was uncalled for and so's this one.  crawl back under your rock.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmm....


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2004)

he was making comments (complete with the barfing smilie face) in mousie's log when she posted her weight.  a few of the ladies (me included) defended her and told her to ignore him.  seems like i offended him and now he's making the rounds.

so now he's not only rude - he's clueless too.


----------



## tomas101 (Apr 5, 2004)

what the hell are u talking about...if u could read u would understand that in no way was i making a hateful remark to you...i'm not offended..its the internet...if anything i was trying to play off of your comment..but i guess u took it the wrong way...fall back woman..damn


----------



## firestorm (Apr 5, 2004)

Alright,  ENOUGH of this!!!  We don't need the childish bullshit in this thread.  Let it die now!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Apr 5, 2004)

NOW to get back on topic.........  Several weeks ago I started the Nitrous and was not taking it as prescribed.  My original feelings toward the product was NOT all that.  It really didn't impress me at all.  After listening to others,  I gave it another try but on this second time around I did it correctly and took the 2 servings per day without missing.   I feel differently towards Nitrous now.   I do in fact see and feel a difference. My muscles are much fuller and during workouts I do see more vascularity which lasts bascially throughout the day.  ON non training days I noticed that the vascularity subsides somewhat which makes sense to me.  So I like the product and will continue to use it.  Peace.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> NOW to get back on topic.........  Several weeks ago I started the Nitrous and was not taking it as prescribed.  My original feelings toward the product was NOT all that.  It really didn't impress me at all.  After listening to others,  I gave it another try but on this second time around I did it correctly and took the 2 servings per day without missing.   I feel differently towards Nitrous now.   I do in fact see and feel a difference. My muscles are much fuller and during workouts I do see more vascularity which lasts bascially throughout the day.  ON non training days I noticed that the vascularity subsides somewhat which makes sense to me.  So I like the product and will continue to use it.  Peace.


    as well as myself, this is top notch.


----------



## samat631 (Apr 27, 2004)

is your avatar a picture of you gopro?


----------



## firestorm (May 1, 2004)

Yes that is Gopro.


----------

